# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Crer une carte de France avec les dessins de formes libres [Tutoriel]

## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Vous pouvez sur cette discussion commenter l'article suivant :
Dessiner une carte de france avec les fonctions de dessins de formes libres

Aperu :


Pensez galement  ajouter une note. ("Noter la discussion" en haut  droite)
Votre avis nous intresse.  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

Salut

Excellent tuto qui ouvre des possibilits normes de prsentations gographiques pour des jeux, des statistiques, etc ...

 ::ccool::

----------


## jjker

Bonsoir
C'tait juste pour signaler que j'avais utilis une technique similaire dans les annes 88 (de mmoire) sous Quattro Pro pour Dos,  l'aide d'un programme Pascal qui rcuprait les contours dpartementaux dans une base binaire au format ferm que j'avais quand mme russi  dcrypter, et les envoyait dans le langage macro de Quattro.
Ca marchait du tonnerre. Et comme Quattro connaissait dj les graphiques  bulles (prsents dans la prochaine version 3.2 de OOo tout de mme !), j'avais pu illustrer les chiffres par des cercles proportionnels, et mme finalement par des hmicycles proportionnels contenant des secteurs eux-mmes proportionnels. Tout cela grce au langage macro de Quattro (un magnifique produit de Borland trs en avance sur Excel ou 123  l'poque) pourtant compltement indpendant du Turbo Pascal, lui aussi de Borland.

Que d'motions et de souvenirs ! C'tait juste aprs l'pope des derniers Sinclair, dont le QL qui avait t le premier  dmocratiser le tableur sur des mini-cassettes.

Malheureusement bien entendu je ne retrouve plus les sources depuis longtemps et de toute faon qui a encore une machine capable de faire tourner Quattro Pro sous Dos ??

En tout cas, ce tuto est trs bien fait et plein de promesses.
Merci  ses auteurs.

----------


## arno31

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi votre tuto que j'ai beaucoup aim et j'ai fait quelques petites amliorations au niveau de l'affichage du dpartement slectionn (le dpartement concern est mis en transparence et le nom du dpartement est affich dans une forme prvue  cet effet). Donc je partage le rsultat si a intresse quelqu'un.
 ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut!

Y a pas  dire... C'est b... et surtout utile.

Merci. Continue...!

----------


## gksig

Bonsoir,

Belles perspectives pour une utilisation annexe avec un SIG. J'ai voulu tester les formes libres (comme dans l'article) mais l'enregistreur de macro (sous Excel 2007) ne gnre pas de code . Aprs dessin d'une forme libre, la macro enregistre est vide.

D'autres actions (saisie dans une cellule, formatage, slection) sont toutes prsentes dans la macro, mais pas le dessin.

Que me manque t'il ?

Merci pour un petit coup de pouce explicatif

----------


## Arkham46

Bjr,




> J'ai voulu tester les formes libres (comme dans l'article) mais l'enregistreur de macro (sous Excel 2007) ne gnre pas de code . Aprs dessin d'une forme libre, la macro enregistre est vide.


Effectivement je n'ai pas non plus d'enregistrement des dessins faits sous Excel 2007.
D'autant plus trange que dans Word 2007 a fonctionne.  :8O:

----------


## gksig

Bonjour,

Effectivement sous Word 2007 l'enregistreur de macros transcrit bien les actions de dessin d'une forme.

J'ai copi/coll la macro dans VBE Excel 2007 en remplaant bien entendu "ActiveDocument" par "ActiveSheet".

L'excution de la macro recre bien la forme dans la feuille active Excel.

Avez-vous des interlocuteurs chez Microsoft  qui soumettre ce problme ?

Mais on a quand mme des solutions de repli en copiant les macros de VBE Word vers VBE Excel

Bonne journe

----------


## datacell33

Effectivement, a fonctionne bien avec excel 2003 (l'enregistrement des formes).

Bravo pour l'ide, a marche bien !! 

Par tous les dieux, moi qui bosse dans l'informatique dcisionnelle, voil un moyen fantastique faire du ciblage gographique. Comme j'imagine qu'on doit trouver un peu partout des SVG de cartes...

Gnial !  ::ccool::

----------


## Arkham46

Pour l'enregistrement des macros sous Excel 2007 :



> Ce comportement est voulu par la conception mme du produit.


L'article de la KB : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937620

Pas d'autre solution donc que d'utiliser une autre version ou application pour enregistrer les modifications de formes en macro.




> Comme j'imagine qu'on doit trouver un peu partout des SVG de cartes...


Tout  fait, rien que sur Wikimedia Commons on n'a que l'embarras du choix.
Par contre ensuite a n'est pas toujours vident pour isoler les coordonnes utiles.

----------


## Lamperti

Bonjour  tous,

Nouveau en vba, nouveau sur le site, tout d'abord BRAVO  la qualit que j'ai pu y trouver, tant sur l'assistance que sur la qualit des rponses.

J'ai suivi le pdf gnial de Arkham46 et j'y suis arriv aprs quelques erreurs de dbutant. Mes cartes fonctionnent  merveille.

Je souhaite ajouter les numros ou les noms des dpartements ... et c'est l que a se complique. J'ai bien trouv les coordonnes xy et les ID dans l'export SVG, mais j'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas "programmer " les textbox par dessus mes shapes des dpartements.

Une me charitable aurait-elle quelques minutes  m'accorder du dbut (sub)  la fin (endsub) ?
Je suis sous Excel 2003

Merci par avance

----------


## Arkham46

bjr,




> Je souhaite ajouter les numros ou les noms des dpartements ... et c'est l que a se complique. J'ai bien trouv les coordonnes xy et les ID dans l'export SVG, mais j'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas "programmer " les textbox par dessus mes shapes des dpartements.


bjr,

un petit essais :
ftp://ftp-developpez.com/arkham46/ar...s/mapnumxl.zip
(mirroir http)

j'ai ajout les coordonnes des numros sur la feuille en colonne D et E
et j'ai ajout la gnration des textbox dans la fonction CreateShapes du module Module1

ce n'est pas parfait mais si c'est pour gnrer juste une fois la carte, on peut repositionner correctement les numros  la main

----------


## Lamperti

> bjr,
> 
> j'ai ajout les coordonnes des numros sur la feuille en colonne D et E
> et j'ai ajout la gnration des textbox dans la fonction CreateShapes du module Module1
> 
> ce n'est pas parfait mais si c'est pour gnrer juste une fois la carte, on peut repositionner correctement les numros  la main


Bonsoir Arkham46,

Merci beaucoup pour la rapidit et la qualit de la rponse. J'ai rapidement regard le code et je pense que c'est ce qu'il me fallait pour avancer. Je vais mettre les noms des dpartements dans une feuille  part pour les "activer  la demande"  l'aide d'une case  cocher. Je pense que je vais encore y passer du temps vu mon trs faible niveau, mais c'est par plaisir ... pour maintenir mes neurones en veil  ::): 

Encore merci
Bonne continuation

----------


## Didier Gonard

Super tuto..

Qui allie la connaissance  la crativit pour un rsultat hors des sentiers communs et dont la porte et l'utilit sont auto-dmontres  ::ccool:: 

Info :

L'enregistreur de macro pour les formes est de nouveau actif sous Excel 2010  ::D: 

cordialement,

Didier

----------


## SkyCorp

Bonsoir  tous,

Tout d'abord bravo pour ce tuto 
qui est,  peu de choses prs, exactement ce que je cherchais.

Mais je suis tomb ds la premire macro sur des problmes, sans mme essayer de modifier le code. En lanant la macro, Excel se bloque, comme pris dans une boucle infinie. En mode pas  pas, il stoppe  la ligne 29 

```
Select Case lCoordArray(lCptCoord)
```

 en m'indiquant "_Erreur d'excution '9', l'indice n'appartient pas  la slection_". Pourtant, il me semble n'avoir loup aucune tape. J'ai plac le fichier contenant la macro en pice jointe.

Avez-vous un moyen de sortir de cette impasse ?

Pour info, je suis sous Excel 2003 et j'utilise mon ordi professionnel (je le prcise au cas o il pourrait s'agir d'une config d'Excel particulire que ma socit aurait mise en place). Je prcise galement que je n'y connais pas grand chose en VBA.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Arkham46

bjr,

est-ce la mme carte svg que celle que j'utilise dans le tuto?

----------


## SkyCorp

Oui, il s'agit de la mme.

----------


## Arkham46

je viens de re-tester avec Excel 2003, a marche bien

par contre les lignes de la feuille Departements sont-elles bien de 1  96?
il n'y a pas de ligne vide ou une ligne d'en-tte au dbut?

----------


## SkyCorp

Mea Coulpa, la ligne 1 tait vide  ::oops::  (je pensais pourtant avoir fait bien attention).

En revanche, d'autres problmes taient apparus ce week-end lorsque j'ai essay d'adapter cette macro  un autre fichier svg (sans doute en raison de l'image vectorielle). Je prsenterai mon problme sur un autre post ds mon retour chez moi ce soir (Lien vers le nouveau post).


_Edit : Ajout du lien_

----------


## SkyCorp

Bonjour,

Je tiens galement  apporter ma petite pierre pour rendre ce document encore plus pratique.
J'ai donc fait quelques amliorations afin de pouvoir facilement adapter ce projet  tout type de cartes, qu'il s'agisse de la carte de France reprsentant les diffrents dpartements comme pour le tuto, mais galement de la carte d'une rgion ou d'un dpartement dcoupe en cantons, de la carte d'une ville dcoupe en arrondissements ou quartiers, ou tout autre sorte de carte (carte du monde, carte de l'Europe, ...).

Voici un aperu :

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Voici tout d'abord le code permettant de crer cette carte, trs similaire au code du tutoriel mais avec quelques modifications mineures (il ne tient plus compte du nom de la feuille Excel ni du nombre de lignes  prsent) :


```

```

Une chose importante  retenir  propos de l'image vectorielle SVG : les chemins des diffrentes formes (les attributs d="M ....") doivent tre prcises en absolu et non en relatif. Si cela se produit, dans Inkscape (il s'agit du logiciel freeware que j'utilise pour crer/modifier mes images vectorielles), utiliser l'option _Menu Extensions > Modifier le chemin > Rendre les segments droits..._. Une fois fait et comme Inkscape a remani les espaces dans le chemin des formes, il n'y a qu' ajouter des espaces encadrant les lettres "L" et aprs la lettre "M", et remplacer la lettre "Z" par " z", en minuscule et avec l'espace, avant d'appliquer la macro (utiliser la fentre Remplacer (Ctrl +H) de prfrence et faite : "M" -> "M " (avec l'espace en plus), "L" -> " L ", et "Z" (z en majuscule) -> " z" (espace + z en minuscule)). Ca a march pour moi, d'autant que tous mes segments taient droits  la base. Je ne connais pas par contre le moyen de rendre les coordonnes absolues si l'un des segments tait courbe.
Attention galement si les chemins sont trs longs, cela peut poser problme sous Excel 2003 (pas de problme par contre sous Excel 2010 apparemment). Utilisez dans ce cas la mthode avec la librairie Microsoft XML prsente dans le tuto.


Concernant l'utilisation de cette carte, voici les principales fonctionnalits supplmentaires que j'ai mises en place :
Le fichier est constitu de 2 feuilles : une feuille "Donnes" et une feuille "Carte" reprenant l'identifiant ("ID") et le nom des rgions/dpartements/communes/... prsents sur la feuille "Donnes" ainsi que les valeurs de l'une des colonnes du tableau de donnes.La feuille "Carte" est constitue de 4 zones :
- Une zone (les colonnes A  C) reprenant les donnes de la feuille "Donnes". Concernant les colonnes A et B, copier-coller les identifiants et noms de la feuille "Donnes". Pour la colonne C, une formule dtermine la bonne valeur, il n'y a donc qu' copier cette formule sur toute la colonne. Le type de donnes peut facilement tre choisi en cliquant sur le titre en C1. L'icne d'une liste apparat alors  ct de l'icne de tri, permettant ainsi le choix des donnes  afficher.
- Les colonnes D et E permettent de choisir si oui ou non une chelle personnalise doit tre utilise et quelles sont les valeurs de cette chelle (par dfaut, l'chelle est dcoupe en 15 intervalles constants). Quelques valeurs statistiques (man, max, moyenne, mdiane...) sont galement indiques.
- Vient ensuite la carte proprement dite. Cette carte est interactive, l'utilisateur pouvant y slectionner une rgion/ville/... juste en cliquant sur la carte. Si une donne est manquante, la forme correspondante utilise simplement un motif de remplissage en treillis au lieu d'une couleur de remplissage.
- Pour finir sont prsentent la commande pour la coloration de la carte, une zone de liste droulante permettant de slectionner une rgion/ville/... particulire sur la carte, et une bote de texte fournissant quelques donnes sur la rgion/ville/... slectionne sur la carte ou dans la zone de liste droulante.Il est possible  prsent de faire une carte o une rgion/ville/... soit reprsente par plusieurs formes. Ca peut sembler idiot, mais j'ai eu ce cas sur ma carte.

Voici quelques points  prendre en compte avec ce fichier :
La feuille "Donnes" ne dbute pas avec le tableau de donnes mais avec quelques lignes de prsentation. Il est important qu'il n'y ait aucune cellule vide sur la premire colonne entre le dbut de la feuille et les donnes. Si des lignes sont supprimes ou ajoutes, il faut alors modifier la formule prsente sur la colonne C de la feuille "Carte", plus prcisment les _Donnes!$5:$5_ qui reprsentent la ligne de titres du tableau de donnes.Toujours sur la feuille "Donnes", il est ncessaire de conserver le titre "Libell gographique" pour le nom des rgions/villes/... Si ce titre ne convient pas, il faudra galement modifier la formule prsente sur la colonne C de la feuille "Carte".Si une autre carte est utilise, ne pas oublier d'y affecter la macro "Carte_Click" via un clic droit sur la carte, de mme si un autre nom est affect  la carte (fate une recherche sur "CarteBasRhin" dans l'diteur Visual Basic, qui fut le nom de ma propre carte).Pour modifier le texte de la bote de texte, il faut modifier la ligne _strInfo = "Vous avez cliqu sur la ville : " & Chr(12) & villeNom & " (" & villeNum & ")" & vbNewLine & "xxx"_ sur les macros "Carte_Click()" et "Select_Commune_Click()".Il est galement possible de modifier le nombre de chiffres significatifs affichs dans l'chelle. Pour cela, aller dans la macro "ColorMap" et modifier les 2 lignes


```
valEchelle(i) = ArrondiInf(valtarget, 2)  ' Arrondi de valtarget à 2 chiffres significatifs
```

 et 

```
valEchelle(i) = ArrondiSup(valtarget, 2)
```

Cette carte peut galement tre modifie automatiquement si une valeur ou la colonne de donnes est modifie. Cette fonctionnalit a pour l'instant t dsactive. Pour la ractiver, supprimer les apostrophes de la macro "Worksheet_Change" (sous la macro "Select_Commune_Click").

Je pense n'avoir rien oubli et avoir corrig tous les bugs, et j'espre que mes explications sont suffisamment claires.

Pour finir, je tiens  remercier plus particulirement Arkham46, bbil et Daniel.C qui m'ont apports une grande aide  ma modeste contribution  l'amlioration de cette carte, ainsi que les autres forumeurs qui sont intervenus ponctuellement sur le projet.

----------


## audalice

Article trs utile.
J'ajoute ma pierre  l'difice en joignant un fichier ralis  partir d'une carte monde au format SVG qui pourra je l'espre servir  d'autres.
Quelques petites restrictions cependant :
- certains petits pays ou territoires ne sont pas recenss sur la carte initiale et donc non prsents dans les formes libres,
- certains pays sont ont t gnrs en plusieurs formes donc j'ai ajout un indice aprs le nom des pays en question (par exemple la France gnre deux formes libres : une pour la mtropole et une autre pour la Corse appeles France1 et France 2; Autre exemple, le Canada gnre  lui seul plus de 20 formes).
Bonnes cartographies  :;):

----------


## Arkham46

Merci audalice (et SkyCorp mme si ta contribution date un peu  :;): ) d'enrichir ce tutoriel avec vos oeuvres.  ::ccool::

----------


## Shou49

Bonjour,

Je souhaite adapter la mthode propose dans le tutorial pour dessiner les cartes  partir de coordonnes de points uniquement.
Par exemple celle ci : 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...h_Communes.svg

qui est dfinie par le code ci-dessous (un bout seulement) :



```

```

On voit bien que chaque commune est dfinie par une succession de points.

J'ai repris les coordonnes dans ma feuille de calcul comme ceci :



J'ai donc touch au code initial mais j'ai une erreur sur ConvertToShape... (erreur dfinie par l'application ou par l'objet). Cela plante  la ligne 61 du code ci dessous.



```

```


Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance!

----------


## ric1972

Bonjour, est ce que ce script mis plus haut fonctionne avec excel 2000?? parce que j'ai essay d'appliquer la mthode avec un dessin dans inskape de 7 formes  et cela fait planter excel qui ne fait que tourner en boucle. Si quelqu'un a dj essayer sur excel 2000?

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Bonjour,

merci pour ce fil trs intressant, notamment pour la carte multi couleurs. J'avais fait un premier essai avec un nombre de classes variables, reste la coloration. Il me reste  dfinir comment passer d'une chelle fixe de 15 couleurs  une chelle variable (de 5  15 classes), en fonction de l'chantillon.
Mais ceci est une autre histoire.
Ce qui m'amne, c'est la conversion d'une carte que j'ai retravaille sous Inscape, intgrant les DOM.
Comme dans le message prcdent, le traitement se plante, en raison du codage SVG retenu dans Inscape.

Je m'explique : quand une srie de commandes est continue, le tableau de valeurs ne comprend que la commande initiale suivie du couple de valeurs.
Un exemple :


```
m 517.76892 448.70596 -2.84 1.91 0.39 1.88 1.51 1.91 -1.69 1.3 0.76 1.51 -1.15 1.33 v 1.69 l 1.91 1.73 v 2.63 l -1.15 2.45 -1.3 0.57 -1.51 -2.09 -2.66 0.21 -0.58 -0.39 h -2.27 l -2.06 1.91 -0.79 3.21 -4.9 0.94 -3.78 3.21 -0.76 2.09 -1.88 -0.18 -0.97 -1.15 -0.54 3.24 -1.33 0.54 -0.39 3.03 0.57 1.33 -2.09 1.51 -0.57 1.51 2.12 0.39 0.36 1.03 h 3.75 l 1.03 0.67 2.75 -0.51 1.18 0.7 -0.51 0.85 1.88 2.57 h 3.6 l 0.88 2.57 h 2.54 l -0.15 1.54 2.06 2.57 1.03 0.51 1.36 0.85 v 3.27 l 1.03 0.85 h 2.06 l 0.51 0.85 0.33 4.63 1.21 0.85 -0.51 0.7 0.33 2.72 3.93 -0.15 3.3 -2.18 -0.12 -5.6 4.54 -6.42 v -10.59 l -1.88 -3.6 -0.57 -11.35 -1.33 -2.09 -2.45 -1.88 -0.39 -7.02 1.15 -3.21 -1.51 -5.11 -0.94 -4.15 -0.79 -1.15 -1.71 -0.94 z
```

Du coup, le traitement se plante (cf message prcdent - eric1972) sauf si on excute en mode debug pour comprendre ce qui se passe.

Je rflchis donc  une amlioration du traitement pour traiter ce cas, en intgrant en plus les H (ligne horizontale) et les V (ligne verticale).

Comme je sche un peu  ::(: , si vous avez des ides pour avancer.

Encore merci.

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Bonjour,

Le traitement a avanc. Par rapport au traitement initial propos dans ce fil de discussion, je vous propose la version suivante :


```

```

Quelques modifications :

le * 100 ne change en rien par rapport  * 10.
J'ai intgr les commandes multiples c'est  dire :
La premire commande est M qui dfinit le point de dpart.
Quand plusieurs commandes M se suivent, les commandes suivantes doivent s'interprter comme des commandes L.
J'ai intgr les commandes H (dplacement horizontal et V dplacement vertical), relatives au dernier point X ou Y en fonction du cas.
J'ai spar en deux feuilles Dpartement et Carte.
Le fichier SVG que j'ai cr est en points relatifs. Cela m'a pos pas mal de problmes. Pour transformer un fichier SVG en points relatifs en fichiers en points absolus, il est ncessaire de modifier l'option Sortie SVG de Inscape et de dcocher "Autorise les coordonnes relatives". Pour que votre fichier courant passe en coordonnes absolues, il est ncessaire de slectionner l'ensemble du dessin (CTRL + A) puis de le dplacer eg. haut, bas, droite, gauche avant de le sauvegarder.

Par contre j'obtiens plusieurs alatoires : parfois, le dessin de la Corse (exemple) n'est pas "boucl". En fonction des essais, certains dpartements sont en bleu, d'autres en blanc, d'autres en transparent.
Enfin, j'obtiens systmatiquement une erreur sur la ligne 2102 (dernire itration : mes donnes vont de 101  201.
La ligne "With oMap.Shapes.Range(lShapeRange).Group" ne s'excute jamais, en cause de ma gestion des erreurs alatoire certainement !

Si vous le souhaitez, je peux mettre  disposition mon fichier xlsm. Je veux bien amender le tuto propos pour le faire voluer.
J'ai laiss tomber temporairement la version en dplacement relatif. Ce sera pour une prochaine fois.

Par rapport  la carte multi couleurs, si quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller pour crer un gradient de couleurs variable en fonction du nombre de classes, je le remercie par avance.

La carte finale est relativement loigne de la carte d'inscape : les dpartements ont une forme sensiblement diffrents pour certains. La Seine Maritime, bien que correctement dfinie chevauche l'Oise et la Somme. A replacer  la fin du traitement.

Je me propose de faire voluer la carte multicolore pour y intgrer plus de variables.

A bientt

merci

TGM

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

Effectivement, le tutoriel a t simplifi au maximum et ne donne pas le code pour grer toute la spcification SVG.

Pour les bugs, vous pouvez joindre le classeur ou juste le svg  la discussion (bouton "grer les pice-jointes" lors de l'criture d'un message).

Pour le dgrad, il faut passer en couleur HLS (teintes / luminance / saturation) pour appliquer un pourcentage entre les deux couleurs du dgrad :


```

```


La fonction de test suivante coloe les 100 premires cellules d'une feuille avec un dgrad du jaune vers le bleu :


```

```

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre rponse.

Je teste la partie couleur ds que possible.
Vous trouverez ci joint le fichier courant pour la gnration des cartes.
la carte gnre est lgrement diffrente de celle cre avec Inscape, certaines limites de dpartement laissant des vides ou se chevauchant. Cela vient certainement des coordonnes de points avec des valeurs au millime ...

Les onglets sont les suivants :
Departements contient les coordonnes en relatif
Departements2 contient les coordonnes en absolu
Carte est l'onglet recevant la 
CarteOK est la carte lgrement remanie  la main (limites de dpartement, repositionnement de la Seine Maritime)

J'ai renomm le fichier en XLS. Pour une utilisation avec les macro dans excel 2010, il doit tre de type xlsm. J'ai fait un essai avec 2003 (j'ai les deux version) mais j'ai abandonn en cours de route ...

A votre disposition

Cordialement

----------


## Arkham46

Re,

Pour les petits dcalages : il ne faut pas utiliser Val sur les variables lLastX et lLastY (qui pourraient d'ailleurs tre dfinies en Single : 


```
Dim lLastX As Single, lLastY As Single
```

)
Val est utilise pour transformer les donnes du svg du format texte vers du numrique.
Appliquer Val une deuxime fois retire la partie dcimale (car Val s'applique sur du texte et ces variables sont des nombres ; donc par exemple un nombre 456.123 est transform en texte 456,123, puis Val s'arrte  la virgule...).

Dans les AddNodes utilisant ces variables (pour les types V et H), remplacer :


```
Val(lLastY)
```

 par 

```
lLastY
```

Idem pour lLastX.

C'est ensuite beaucoup mieux , les contours des dpartements se superposent bien.

Pour la Seine Maritime, voir dans le svg s'il n'y a pas une transformation de dfini pour le chemin de ce dpartement.

Et pour la gestion d'erreurs : 
http://silkyroad.developpez.com/VBA/...nErreurs/#LIII

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Effectivement, c'est beaucoup mieux ... mme s'il reste quelques petites zouzouilles. J'avais fait le test en remplaant tous les val(xxx*10) par les variables idoines. je regarderai si je peux encore amliorer le rsultat, notamment en regardant de plus prs mon fichier svg. Concernant la Seine Maritime elle semble bien positionne. Si a continue, je vais passer  la tortue logo ...

Par contre, je ne comprends pas l'erreur sur la dernire ligne (dernire itration + 1).

merci

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Pour l'erreur, c'est OK ... il manque l'exit sub !
Je ne suis pas trs dou en VBA ...

j'ai ajout dans la carte St Pierre et Miquelon ... pour le moment surtout Miquelon !

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.

----------


## LUCAS33

Bonjour, 

Merci tout d'abord pour ce tuto! J'ai besoin d'aide sur une partie du code. En effet dans la partie couleur "ColorMap" j'aimerais faire apparatre diffrentes couleurs en fonction de la force de progression.

 Par exemple si j'ai un CA qui progresse de 10% un vert ptant, si il ne progresse que de 2% un vert clair ple et la mme chose (orange-rouge) pour le ngatif. 

Une ide?

Merci,
Lucas

----------


## LUCAS33

Personne n'a de rponse? Un petit geste... ::oops::

----------


## fredmonard

Bonjour,
J'ai un fond de carte de France avec un dcoupage non dpartemental que je souhaiterai transformer en Shape office. Dois-je convertir ce fichier en vectoriel et ensuite utiliser la macro VBA ? C'est aussi simple que  ? Merci

----------


## Arnaud41

Bonjour, 

J'ai test le fichier carte de france, et j'y suis arriv ;-)

Maintenant je voudrai faire une carte departementale avec les communes et les cantons.

Et la probleme, tous les fichiers SVG que je trouve ont les coordonnes mais sans les lette L M et v, du coup a ne fonctionne pas (Voir Piece jointe).

Comment peut on faire la carte du Loir et Cher avec ses communes et ses cantons ?

@+ Arnaud

----------


## la nouvelle

Bonjour
Le tuto est trs bien fait. Cependant j'ai tlcharg un fichier svg mais il n'indique pas  quel dpartement correspond les contours.
C'est crit ca:
    <path
       style="fill:#d3ebfa;fill-opacity:1;fill-rule:evenodd;stroke:none;stroke-width:1px;stroke-linecap:butt;stroke-linejoin:miter;stroke-opacity:1"
       d="M 534.24683,374.89895 L 528.71034,380.32471 L 526.42465,387.09597 L 520.3125,389.21875 L 515.40625,403.125 L 495.8125,413.75 L 481.09375,413.75 L 432.0625,449.71875 L 357.6875,417.84375 L 298.03125,451.34375 L 302.9375,488.125 L 310.3125,497.09375 L 316.84375,502 L 316.03125,505.28125 L 311.9375,505.6875 L 312.24968,524.40102 L 308.49747,529.86364 L 297.05118,539.24076 L 285.65882,546.00093 L 273.09913,551.18086 L 273.38293,575.5 L 586.5,575.5 L 586.5,391.59423 L 575.20439,389.35544 L 561.14764,381.24358 L 544.06729,375.18352 L 534.24683,374.89895 z "
       id="path2757" />

Merci

----------


## RobinN

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerai pouvoir afficher directement le CA sur le dpartement et je n'y parviens pas, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?  ::): 

Sinon, excellent tuto, trs bien ralis !!

Par ailleurs, est-il possible de hachurer les dpartements ? Par exemple, fond bleu et hachures en rouge, les hachures correspondant  une autre lgende, bien sur.

----------


## Ad3biz1

Bonjour,

Super boulot ! mais quand on est nul on est nul .... ::oops:: 
J'ai aussi l'erreur 9 de la ligne 28, je pense que cela vient de mon fichier SVG. Je travaille sur une carte du monde.
1- je ne suis pas sur de la facon de grer les pays aillant plusieurs blocs (comme la France avec ses DOM TOM, ou l'indonsie avec toutes ses iles). J'ai une ligne a chaque fois avec le meme ID ...
2- je n'ai pas systmatiquement un Z  la fin de chaque description de forme...

Erreurs certainement trivials mais quand on est nul ....  ::): 

Auriez vous une carte du monde, tt simplement? Pour le trvail des donnes les Macro donnes iront tres bien. Je vais continuer d'essayer en attendant de m'offrir la derbiere version d'Excel qui integre les cartes si j'ai bien compris ...

Merci par avance,

----------


## jeanmidudu

Allez, pour le fun, je viens de passer sur le sujet, pas d'amlioration de la carte, mais une petite amlioration du "Jeu des dpartements". Rien de bien mchant, j'ai simplement ajout l'affichage du n de dpartement, des noms de rgions, des prfectures et sous-prfectures.

Departements metropole.xlsm

----------


## Peslerbes

Tout d'abord un grand merci pour ce TUTO.
J'ai donc utilis le tuto pour faire ma carte de ma rgion la Bretagne. 
Cela fonctionne bien. 
J'ai une question cependant. J'ai rcuprer via une image vectorielle un .SVG sur internet. J'ai trouv un SVG pour ma rgion et un SVG pour les 4 dpartements de ma rgion. Ces deux images virtuelles tant en libre service.
J'aimerais maintenant crer des cartes sur des zones gographiques plus dtailles. L'idal pour moi c'est une image vectorielle de la rgion Bretagne mais par commune. Savez-vous s'il existe ce genre d'image en SVG en libre service sur internet.

Merci pour votre aide

Jacques

----------


## RenaudMarseille

Bonjour,

Grandes flicitations  Thierry GASPERMENT, auteur de ce tutoriel absolument remarquable.

----------


## thycar

Merci beaucoup, je me suis bien amus  suivre ce tutoriel trs instructif.

----------

